

Ask HN: How do you manage your photos? - dome82

I am interested in learning how you are managing photos. Do you have any good routines or best practices for categorizing and archiving your photos in your hard drive?<p>Cheers, Domenico :)
======
SamWhited
I have two machines; my normal workstation which I use for day-to-day tasks
(running Arch Linux) and a Windows box that does nothing but run Adobe
Lightroom. My Arch box has a RAID5 array which I use for all backups and runs
a SAMBA server which the Windows box can connect to. Photos that I'm currently
working with / editing are on a small 10,000 RPM drive on my Windows box and
when I'm done I move the folder over the network to the RAID array (and keep
backups there even before I'm done). Photos are sorted into folders on the
RAID array by date in the format `19 07 July 2013' this way they are sorted
correctly alphanumerically and my eye can easily jump to the name of the
month. I've considered moving the photo editing box into a VM but haven't
gotten around to trying it.

I use Flickr to publish photos online.

------
spicer-matthews
[http://cloudmanic.com/photomanic](http://cloudmanic.com/photomanic)

I like to leverage Evernote for the storage engine. Unlike other cloud-based
photo storage solutions if you stop paying for the storage you lose it. You
"pay" once for lifetime storage. If you are a paid Evernote user you get 1 Gig
of storage per month. Use it or lose it.

[http://cloudmanic.com/blog/57/the-digital-photo-
conundrum-a-...](http://cloudmanic.com/blog/57/the-digital-photo-conundrum-a-
manifesto)

[http://cloudmanic.com/blog/58/photomanic-a-photo-gallery-
for...](http://cloudmanic.com/blog/58/photomanic-a-photo-gallery-for-evernote)

Yes, My company is the marker of Photomanic.

------
rytis
Aperture on OSX.

I have folders one for each year. In each folder I create projects. Projects
fall into two categories: big events (holiday) or generic (flowers, random
family snaps, etc). Big events follow this naming scheme: MMDD - <event name>.
Generic projects just have meaningful name. If an event is really big (like
2-3 weeks travel) I would create a set of albums in the project to group the
pictures.

I try to tag and geotag all photos, but sometimes that just takes too long, so
I don't have 100% tag coverage. I only adjust very few photos, mostly before
printing or posting/emailing.

------
schrodingersCat
My workflow is dropbox camera sync -> Lyn (OSX; worth the $20) -> (optionally)
lightroom / GIMP -> Lyn library backup to cloud (currently Box because i have
a 50gb account). My current project is to learn the flickr api and build a
sync tool for it in python

------
samweinberg
I use Everpix, which pulls in and organizes photos from Dropbox, my Camera,
iCloud Photo Stream, iPhoto Library, and any other specified location (such as
an email attachment folder) on my computer. It's pretty handy.

~~~
kachhalimbu
Everpix sounds like a very good service. Almost too good to be true kind. I'll
definitely give it try. I just wonder if I'm auto-posting from one service to
others will I end up storing multiple copies within Everpix?

~~~
samweinberg
That's a good question.

I haven't personally run into that problem, although I'm not sure if that's
just because I don't have any duplicates or if Everpix just fixes it
automatically.

------
Pyrodogg
Adobe Lightroom

All photos stored locally on a RAID 1 array Foldered by year/yyyy-mm-dd Then
tagged based on content of the photo

Everything is backed up by nightly via Jungle Disk.

~~~
dome82
It seems a fast and nice workflow for my photos. I did not know about Jungle
Disk. Thanks a lot.

------
srathi
I use Picasa on my Mac for local photo management and keep all my photos on
Flickr for backup and sharing. I recommend the Flickr Uploadr tool for backup.

edit: typo

------
mknits
New kid on the market: [http://photographer.io](http://photographer.io) has
better features than Flickr.

